# Roof Racks



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

Looking for a new roof rack for the van I just bought ..

I heard there is one on the market that a ladder part of the rack actually drops down making it easier to put the ladder on and off..

Any have such a ladder rack and how does it work out for you ..


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

American Van sells them. If you're short and your van is tall, they also sell a unistrut support to hang the ladder from the van ceiling. Looks slick.


----------



## Gettinit (May 9, 2012)

I had one, they are so nice to have. It was worth not having to worry about slipping off of the back bumper. It goes up and down much easier than putting the extension ladder on top of the van.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

gear junkie said:


> American Van sells them. If you're short and your van is tall, they also sell a unistrut support to hang the ladder from the van ceiling. Looks slick.


I have used both and they are top notch.

All three of our service vans have them along with the ratchet straps bolted on.

I used the inside version on our KUV. It was the only thing on that bed that was worth a damn.


----------



## Hillside (Jan 22, 2010)

There's some out by Adrian steel, I have had them on all my past vans and present, and would have them on my future vans, love them except when I leave it down and crack my head walking around the van, there's a nice one that mounts on the inside roof if you have clearance issues

http://www.adriansteel.com/

If u pm me ur email address I can take a small video clip and email it to u of it working if u want


----------

